# What do you think about people dressing their dogs?



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Are some people just insane or what? I recently watched a television programme on satellite it was callled a different breed. And these people on it were just plain cookoo!! They dressed up their dogs took them to get their nails painted alsorts of stupid stuff!! About a year ago we orderd some booties of the internet for Nero, as some idiotic kids around here in the uk love to smash glass bottles. I can't imagine what their parents are like but I would love to meet them!!! Around a yesr ago we were walking to the paper shop and we got home and their was blood everywhere! Nero had sliced his paw pad open! I didn't see any glass but it only takes a shard to cause a cut! So like I said we got him some booties, Im all for putting a neck scarf on my dog and his boots so he doesn't get anymore injuries! But how far is too far in dressing up your dog? Im sure its humiliating for them? I have scanned a picture of Nero's bootie box. I had to cut it to size to fit in the scanner LOL!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

We will sometimes dress our dogs (the Chihuahuas) at Halloween...but NEVER dress them any other time. And I do think its cute to see a little dog in a sweater...but NEVER a big dog!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I wish MY dog learned to dress himself! He just sits on the sofa in his undershirt, embarrassing me when people come over!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

One day I swear I'm going to dress Riley up as a horse for halloweeen while I am Gumby! Lol


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

That is pretty funny! But would you walk around your neighbourhood with his vest on?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

As long as it's done all in fun I don't see a problem. I don't believe dogs feel humiliation like we humans do. It's a self-centered emotion and dogs don't have those types of emotions.

My little guys LOVE putting on their 'clothes' - mostly sweaters and jammies for the cold weather.

Mauser humors me when I get the bug to dress him up.

Now Riggs, HE was the ultimate dress-up dog:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Am I the only one who sees the irony in this?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin doesn't mind being dressed up, I think he just likes the attention. My roommate had him in a bow tie and top hat yesterday.  But generally no, I don't dress my dogs.. I did this halloween because the costume was too perfect to pass up.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol, yall are just cruel!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh my god I have seen it all now!! Never thought I would ever see a dog dressed up as a xmas tree!! He he didn't you worry that he couuld get an electric shock?


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Oh my god I have seen it all now!! Never thought I would ever see a dog dressed up as a xmas tree!! He he didn't you worry that he couuld get an electric shock?


 
He looked so pitiful didn't he!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I personally think it's silly to dress up pets. I see it as some sort of attempted substitution for human children.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

BGSD said:


> I personally think it's silly to dress up pets. I see it as some sort of attempted substitution for human children.


Oh ****!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Just worried that he could of recieved nasty burns if the lights were on him for to long! Or a shock like I said before!


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Just worried that he could of recieved nasty burns if the lights were on him for to long!


Definitely, the low heat burns are worse sometimes.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Poor pup! Do any of your explosive dogs have to wear footwear or should I say pawdy wear!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I think it's fine, and fun, to do it occasionally - holidays (silly picture time!), halloween, birthdays, etc. 

With my whippet, sometimes if it's cold enough, she will wear her little coat because otherwise she's freezing her buns off. So, there are reasons that I think are actually necessary for the health of the animal - like wearing protective booties. 

However, I do think some people go overboard. I mean, it's one thing to put a nice bandana or something on your dog but it's a whole 'nother thing to pick out an outfit for every day of the week, paint nails and accessorize...LOL 

I suppose some dogs love it though - all the attention - so, as long as the dog isn't uncomfortable I don't see any harm in it. But, I do think it's kind of funny to see some of the little dogs in their clothes. 

Maybe I should go put a pink tutu on Xander for fun and walk him around town


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not usually, just once or twice but that was when we were on a ship and used them for traction in ice storms out at sea.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

The British army use boots sometimes as the sand is so hot to walk on! In (Iraq)


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nero has never had a winter jacket to keep him warm! Hes a big dog and long coated so he has enough insulation on him to keep himself warm!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Nero has never had a winter jacket to keep him warm! Hes a big dog and long coated so he has enough insulation on him to keep himself warm!


Off-topic, but I thought long-haired GSDs don't have an undercoat?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

He has a double coat! Thick too.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BGSD said:


> Off-topic, but I thought long-haired GSDs don't have an undercoat?


Some do, some don't. The ones that do are now eligible to be shown under SV rules.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Yay I would love to actually see a long haired in the ring for a change!! And actually win something as their such stunning looking dogs!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have no problem with it as long as the dogs don't mind it and the clothes don't restrict their movement.
I dress mine up but usually just for cold weather or costume contests/events, none of them have minded wearing stuff. 
We also have won some nice things that way, for example Bianca's yearly exam, titers and fecal were free this year and last year because we won gift certificates for a vet at a Halloween costume contest. The Halloween before last, at a different event, we won $150 worth of gift certificates for a pet store plus a gift basket for winning the costume contest.

I actually painted Bianca's nails a while ago LOL. I had some metallic silver nail polish for dogs and wanted to see how it would look on her. She didn't mind it, the process only took a few minutes and it is made to dry very quickly. I got the silver years ago to try on a previous dog because I thought it would look neat like she had metal claws.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think it depends on how you dress them and why.

Would I put a sundress with matching hat on my dog? You bet your life that there's no way in Hades that I would do this. I think it's stupid. I think it's dumb when people take their pets to the "pet spa" and have nail polish put on or their fur dyed. I also think it's dumb when people buy "outfits" for their pets - like those ridiculous dresses with matching boots and hats they sell at pet stores.

That all said, I *have* dressed my dogs (and my cats) for various purposes and occasions.

I've found that the simple act of putting a T-shirt on a dog is a great way to train a dog to be handled, having paws lifted and moved, and having them stand still. I figure, if it's real easy for them to accept standing still and having their paws handled to be put into a T-shirt, it'll be easy for them to stand still and have their paws handled at the vet, for example. (It's also nice to have a dog get used to and accept being put into a T-shirt in case they ever get a hot spot or have surgery and you need a way of covering that area to get them to leave it alone ... without a big cone collar.)

It also depends on where you live. I have zero issues with anyone putting boots or a blanket/sweater on their dog if they live somewhere where temperatures, weather, or surfaces may cause injury or discomfort.

We're in upstate NY and while the weather doesn't bother Ronja most times, she does tend to get little snowballs between her toes. (She usually does the, "My life is horrible and my foot hurts" dance when this happens.) We've got boots she can wear when there's a lot of snow or we're going to be on difficult or dangerous surfaces. (When we lived in VA, we often had Abby in boots when going to Colonial Williamsburg because they use crushed oyster shells for some road surfaces.)

I also have two dog blankets (think horse blanket style) and a shirt or two for her. I last used the shirt when she had a hot spot and I shaved the area, and she last wore her blanket coat last winter.

Mind you, I've dressed my beasties up for Halloween before, too.  But not just for the sake of dressing them up of having them be "child substitutes".


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I love putting a stocking cap on my black labs head... it makes him sooooo mad! LOL Then he whips it off and thrashes it around and proceeds to kill it!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i doubt it's humiliating for the dog to be dressed up.
you put a scarf on your dog. i bet for some people
that's to much. dressing an animal up might
look funny but it's harmless.



CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Im all for putting a neck scarf on my dog and his boots so he doesn't get anymore injuries! But how far is too far in dressing up your dog? Im sure its humiliating for them? I have scanned a picture of Nero's bootie box. I had to cut it to size to fit in the scanner LOL!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> He he didn't you worry that he couuld get an electric shock?


Nope. He never moved. The lights were only plugged in when I wanted to check the coverage (had to make sure I got them everywhere) and when we took the pictures.

Christmas tree lights are very low voltage.

As for Riggs looking pitiful - he wasn't. He was very used to us doing those crazy things to him ... like balancing a chicken on his nose:











Or the time I 'wrapped' him to make a get well card for my mom:











Or the picture that a police department in Texas uses on their firing range (the caption says "Even the DOG knows about safety"):


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

BGSD said:


> I personally think it's silly to dress up pets. I see it as some sort of attempted substitution for human children.


Trust me - I NEVER wanted children (I was the youngest of 8 and the built-in babysitter for my 15+ nieces and nephews) so no, it is NOT an attempt to substitute my dogs for human children.

It's fun. It's something some of them enjoy (and I don't make the ones who do NOT enjoy it do it).


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do it. It's fun. If the dog doesn't care, I don't see why other owners would care.


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't really dress Star up, but I do get her toenails painted occasionally when I take her in to get her nails clipped. I do it because I think its cute,and she doesn't seem to mind (I've watched them do it, and she just sits there and pays them no mind.) I have one son and three nieces, so I don't see it as trying to substitute for a child.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Trust me - I NEVER wanted children (I was the youngest of 8 and the built-in babysitter for my 15+ nieces and nephews) so no, it is NOT an attempt to substitute my dogs for human children.
> 
> It's fun. It's something some of them enjoy (and I don't make the ones who do NOT enjoy it do it).


Fair enough. 

Reminds me of a dog documentary I saw on NOVA once. I think they mentioned a study which showed that the faces of dogs (or pets in general) cause the same response in the human brain as the faces of babies/children. So I think that might explain why we have pets in general. But I think some people take it a bit too far with all the clothes and accessories; owners of small breeds especially.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hardly put collars on my dogs, not sure they would tolerate a tux or gown. One of Karlo's relatives has some awesome hot pink nails in her bitework pics, I think it is cool, if the dog will be cooperative enough to deal with it.
I saw this vid on FB last night worth sharing here...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVwlMVYqMu4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with kt at all. Having a doting owner isn't the worst thing that can happen to dog


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, those 3 pictures are great. Love the safety one as well as the baby chick!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Personally I do not care. My buddy has a sweater for winter (no undercoat, his a mutt) and my GSD will wear T shirts and scarfs/etc. I think its more silly to be worried about someone doing it than them doing it. 

I'd rather worry about the neighbor that doesn't feed their dog than the neighbor that puts a tutu on FuFu


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know if the dog is getting attention and having fun with the owner what is the big deal? My daughter has a chihuahua, not that thing has to wear clothes a lot. I called her a rat when she got her but the little critter has personality plus (and I tell you if she were 50lbs I would steal her in a heartbeat for being a working dog!)

Well, I never dress my dogs though they *do* have overcoats for IF they get drenched in a winter rain (or take a swim) and they have to be put up in the truck. Normally cold is not so bad but cold and drenched to the bone I want to make sure he can stay warm.

LOL - My poor dogs have plastic coated flat ring hunting collars with a nameplate on them and tags stay in the truck. Grim also has a reflective collar with a bell for working and a harness. That is the extent of our style.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

My dog and I had argyle sweaters for Thanksgiving!

He also has bandanas for the local sports teams since I take him out tailgating.

We've put other sweaters and stuff on him, and he just prances around in it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

BGSD said:


> I personally think it's silly to dress up pets. I see it as some sort of attempted substitution for human children.


Of course it's silly to dress up pets... That's what makes it fun. 

I'd never think of forcibly putting my underwear on my kid while I put away laundry just to see the pathetic look on their face... But somehow it's hilarious on the dogs!


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

Ares has a really cool pair of sunglasses that he tolerates and their to keep dirt and sun out of his eyes when he sticks his head out of the car window. 

He gets some extra love from people and it doesn't hurt anything so I don't see the harm


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I actually thought about getting a dress for Bianca (basically a dog tank shirt with a ruffle at the end).  I was trying to figure out ways to make her look less "threatening", and that was one of the possibilities...
Another option was a hat, which would also work as sun protection (it has a 'bill' that keeps the sun out of their eyes) but the ones I found for dogs didn't fit her head right.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Our little poodle loves to wear a sweater in the winter time when it is extra chilly. Does she dislike it -- not hardly. She'll go and grab it and bring it to you and then prance around because her big brothers the Shepherds don't have any. 

I've put shirts on Karl many times and hats and googles several. When he was a local spokesdog for the Alzheimer Assoc. he was given a T-shirt to wear during a fundraiser. During other events he wore other shirts and/or bandanas and never batted an eye having them put on.

It is all in fun. Now would I buy outfits for my dogs for regular wear? Nope, first because I'm too cheap and second I don't want my dogs having newer nicer clothes then I have.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends how the dog feels about it. You can tell when they really dont like it.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Since it's almost Easter.....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Depends. Sometimes when people dress up their little dogs such as sweaters I can see why. As long as its not too extreme then I am fine. I think its cute. 

I admit I am dying to get a cute pink vest for Molly, maybe I want it in purple because thats her collar and leash color and a blue vest for Tanner. Something simple is fine.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember one time my dog was wearing doggles, this extremely rude lady says, "Oh my _god_, that POOR dog, why would you _abuse_ your dog and dress it up with sunglasses?" in a disgusted, snooty voice.

So I said, "The doggles protect his eyes from the sun because *HE HAS PANNUS AND HE'S GOING BLIND, THANKS*"

Some things that look like dress-up clothes may be for medical reasons, and people should really mind their own business unless a dog is ACTUALLY in distress.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't dress Alice up; but when she was going through the punky teenager stage...I did threaten to put a big pink foo foo bow on her collar like any other spoiled poo dog. "If you are going to act like a snot...I'll dress you like one..."

I love the christmas picture and the balancing a chick. That definitely wouldn't work with Alice Kramden.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Syaoransbear said:


> Some things that look like dress-up clothes may be for medical reasons, and people should really mind their own business unless a dog is ACTUALLY in distress.


That is a good point... My Golden had to wear clothes after surgery to protect her incision, and to protect her skin when she had cutaneous lymphoma. I mostly used t-shirts made for people since she was the right size for them, but I also had a dog tank top I sometimes used, especially when going outside because the people t-shirts would gap at the bottom and drag.

I also have a cat who has severe allergies and we think may have an autoimmune condition. When he has an allergy flare-up he wears pajamas/bodysuit to protect his skin. Without it he will lick/chew himself creating bald patches and very bad sores (which then refuse to heal because he'll keep licking them.) I've tried using a cone collar instead but he can still reach his hind legs which usually have the worst sores, plus he is miserable wearing the cone.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

For holidays/fun or dogs that need clothes in the cold I think its fine. My stepmother goes a bit crazy though constantly dressing up their min pins, and they have full outfits including props :crazy:


















Here is the setup I did one halloween... I dressed as a cop









I make dog clothes, I started when I was fostering Italian Greyhounds. Sometimes I'd have fosters dressed year round, because the a/c would even have them shivering!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I never have other than the odd B'day hat or Santa hat for Xmas cards but the other day I had a moment of madness and threw an old T-shirt of mine on Molly!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

For me personally, I would _never_ dress my dog. He would not enjoy it at all. The only thing he ever "wears" other than his collar, is a reflective vest for night walks & safety harness for car rides.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

My kids dressed one of our pups for halloween once....and No, she was not a "child subsitute" as you can see, I have two real children who keep me busy enough,it was just in fun!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Love that halloween set up!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think Sinister is handsome in his "I Rock" t-shirt 



















He also supports his favorite football team............. The Bears!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, generally I do not. But, my sister thought it would be a good idea for me to dress the puppies up that I was bringing to the children's home. Only she suggested it at 11PM the night before. 

I went to Walmart and as this was a Halloween party, there were plenty of costumes. But not for dogs, and NOT cool enough for the puppies to not overheat in. So I went over to infants. I got them onesies:









Other than that incident, my girls where diapers when they are in season and in my house. 
I got a pair of boots, when Babsy had an infected toenail. The sock idea was a major FAIL. I got the bootie so I could put the medicine on the toe and cover it, so she could not lick it off, then she wore the bootie for half an hour or so. 

I guess the way I look at it is that naked humans are UGLY, clothes improve them. Naked GSDs are beautiful. Clothes do not improve them in my opinion. 

But if other people have fun with that, so long as it doesn't hurt the dog, I see no harm in it. I mean forcing a dog to jump over a jump with a dumbell in his mouth -- talk about silly, why would anyone want to do THAT???


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

selzer said:


>


:rofl: it looks like they're doing Y-M-C-A... Except the kid doing the A dropped something...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL! It is true. Ya know, I could have never trained them to do that, and if I did, I could have NEVER gotten a picture of that.


----------



## Aescleah (Mar 28, 2008)

i have a min pin that is very sensitive to the cold we live in north carolina right now but we are moving to MA the min pin is going to be freaking out he hates the cold i do not dress him up right now but i think i am going to get him a blanket coat some booties and some pjs since he hates covers when he is sleeping but not sure about that part we are going to have to play that one out 
i think it depends on the reasons you do it if its just to have the dog look cute i am against it at least for my dogs but to each thier own

Ashley


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Here ya go!!! LOL!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would like to say that I do not like when people dress up their dogs everyday.

Sin wore his "I Rock" shirt for his birthday, March 11th, he has not worn it since and unless we are going to a Rock concert or it's his birthday again, I doubt he will ever wear it again.

Sin hasn't worn his Bears Jersey since his birthday either, he will only wear it when the Bears are on.


----------

